# 4 x DDR2 a 1GB oder lieber 2 x DDR2 a 2GB



## vsitor (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

für meine neue Kiste will ich 4 GB Speicher reinstopfen (ich weiss, dass man max. 3GB mit XP32 via bootswitch nutzen kann).

Ich kaufe natürlich komplette Speicher-Kits die aufeinander abgestimmt sind.
Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob ich Kits kaufen soll, die 4 Speicherbänke belegen (also 4 x 1GB Bänke) oder doch lieber 2 Speicherbänke á 2GB.
Ist da ein Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, ich will auf jedenfall Dualchannel nutzen, hab das neue ASUS Striker extreme gekauft.

Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass bei 4 oder mehr Bänken der Speicher oft nur mit maximal DDR2-667 betrieben werden kann. Ist das richtig ?

Was soll ich nu kaufen, 4 mal 1GB oder 2 x 2GB ?
danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. November 2007)

Mit Dualchannel bist du mit den 1GiB-Modulen besser bedient. Da so jeweils 2Module parallel betrieben werden und du somit mehr Geschwindigkeit erreichst als mit 2 2GiB-Modulen. Und dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass du durch Dualchannel eh nur 2GiB effektiv nutzen kannst? Außerdem erreichst du schon die maximal Mögliche Datenrate eines aktuellen Mainboards mit DDR2-667 und Dualchannelbetrieb. Höhere Frequenzen würden nichts bringen.


----------



## vsitor (17. November 2007)

Hallo uind danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe ein XP32-bit System und kann von daher eh nur 3,5GB nutzen (im Idealfall).
Allerdings gehts mir nun nicht darum. Mir gehts in erster Linie um Performance!

Jetzt verrate mir mal bitte, warum ich nur 2GB nutzen kann, ist mir ja ganz neu.

Ausserdem hab ich eher gehört, dass 2x2GB Module schneller sein sollen, da ein Board kein Quad-Channel hat, sondern eben Dual. 
Bei 4 Bausteinen muss das Board angeblich immer zwischen den beiden Dual-Ports switchen, was die performance etwas schwächen soll.

Es ist wohl auch so, dass ich bei 4 x 1GB nur 667-MHZ nutzen kann und bei 2X2GB eben 800.

Man wird im übrigen drauf hingewiesen, wenn man zb bei Alternate den PC-Konfigurator nutzt. Dann steht dort eben, dass man weniger Speicherbausteine nehmen soll anstatt 4 x 1GB.

Also ich bin jetzt echt überfordert, was ist denn nu richtig?
Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. November 2007)

Weniger Bausteine soll man nehmen, da diese eben vom Board her wie du schon sagtest nur mit 667MHz laufen. Dualchannel heißt, dass der Speicherkontroller 2 Speichermodule wie eins anspricht. Diese als parallel nutzt. Und das bedeutet wiederrum, dass du eben jeweil 2 1GiB Module zusammen nutzt. Sprich du eben immer 2 Module aneinander koppelst. Außerdem sind kleinere Speichermodule i.d.R. etwas preiswerter als größere. Also: Nutzt du diese 4GiB ohne Dualchannel kannst du sie nicht vollständig nutzen. Mit Dualchannel nutzt du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der Parallelisierung und nur 2GiB Speicher.
Übrigens zu seiner Schreibweise: 1*G*iga*B*yte = 1.000 *M*ega*B*ytes (1.000.000.000 Bytes)
dagegen: 1 *Gi*bi*B*yte = 1.024 Mebibytes (1.073.741.824 Bytes)
Nicht schön einfach. Ist aber so.
Und da leider mit GB oft GiB gemeint sind ist das nie wirklich eindeutig. Die Festplattengröße wird etwa vom Hersteller immer in GB angegeben und das Betriebsystem zeigt sie GiB an wodurch eben eine Abweichung zu stande kommt.


----------



## chmee (18. November 2007)

Ich wäre auch für die Lösung mit 2x 2GB, denn erstens liest man sehr oft von Problemen mit vollbestückten - also 4 - Rambänken. Zweitens : So, wie Du das erklärt hast, Raubkopierer, stimmt das nicht. Es sind und bleiben 2 Kanäle, die aber im Dualchannel-Modus interleaved gefahren werden. Was früher definitiv war ( und vielleicht auch noch so ist ), ist das Herunterschalten des RAM-Clock aufgrund der nicht haltbaren Signal-Timings bei sovielen Speicherchips.

Was die geforderte Performance angeht:
Mach Dir den Kopf nicht heiss wegen 2-3% an Performanceverlust, weil Du den RAM mit 667 anstatt 800 ansteuerst. Andersrum könntest Du Dir Performanceverluste oder Abstürze einhandeln, weil Du unbedingt 4GB auf einem XP-System fahren lassen willst. Das Gros der Power geht immer noch vom CPU und dem FSB aus.

mfg chmee


----------



## vsitor (18. November 2007)

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten.

Heisst das jetzt im klartext, dass ich 2X2GB module nur im 667MHZ Takt laufen lassen kann?
dann kann ich ja gleich 667-Module kaufen (sind billiger)

Und ist es nun definitiv so, dass ich keine 4GB im dualchannel laufen lassen kann ?
Ich meine, ich hab ja schliesslich das fetteste Board, nagelneu (ASUS STRIKER)
Ich bin da leider noch nicht schlauer geworden weil hier noch unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen.

Geht nun 800MHZ mit 2X2GB im dualchannel oder nicht?
Ist das mit dem Dualchannel soetwas wir ein RAID0 bei Festplatten?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Es ist nunmal Tatsache, dass du mit Dualchannel und DDR2-667 schon die 10GB/s erreichst die aktuelle Boards an Bandbreite bieten. Von daher ist mehr imho sinnlos


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Natürlich kannst Du mit 2x2GB Dualchannel fahren, aber 4x1GB würde nicht gehen.
Stütze mich da aber nur auf Gelesenes und Hörensagen. Meine Meinung wäre also weiterhin
2x2GB kaufen, wenn Du knapp 1GB als Nichtvorhanden annimmst. Und wie Raubkopierer sagt, das Maß ist voll 

mfg chmee


----------



## vsitor (19. November 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,

danke für euer Feedback. Ich habe mich entschieden, 2X2GB zu kaufen und das WIN XP64 zu nutzen, da ich vista nicht abkann ;-)

Damit ist die 4GB Mauer auch später durchbrochen, falls ich mal mehr brauche (bestimmt)
Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Diesen Link wollte ich Dir nicht vorenthalten, vielleicht findest Du hilfreiche Infos:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389768

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

*hust* Mein Gott hab ich teilweise einen Müll geredet in meinen ersten Beiträgen. Natürlich wird durch Dual-Channel die Speicherkapazität nicht verringert (wie ich darauf wohl gekommen bin?).
Allerdings hab ich ein Argument gefunden, dass es auch mit 1GiB Modulen gehen sollte: Ich betreibe mein eigenes Board mit 4 512MiB Modulen auf Dual-Channel


----------



## chmee (20. November 2007)

Schau mal in den Link, da werden 4x1GB-Kompatibilitätsgespräche geführt, welche Rams auf welchen Boards funktionieren. Das Problem ist wieder mal die höchstmögliche Gleichheit der RAM-Bausteine. 2 gleiche Riegel bekommt man im Kit in jedem Laden, aber 4 Gleiche sind nicht garantiert, zudem geht es in jenem Forum definitiv um Overclocking, also nix da mit *Funktionierts ?* sondern *Wie schnell funktionierts ?!*

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. November 2007)

Naja... bei den meisten Boards ist es so, dass man 2 mal 2 gleiche braucht. Meine eigenen Speicherriegel sind auch recht unterschiedlich: 2 Kingstons (baugleich; Ebay-Schnäppchen). Dazu 1 Samsung und ein Nanya... alle 512MiB und 333MHz (ich leb noch in der vorherigen Ram-Generation). Die arbeiten relativ gut zusammen. Ich möchte nicht bestreiten, dass Probleme auftreten können nur sollte im Handbuch des Boards eine Liste von Rams stehen, mit denen die Sache mit 4 Modulen klappt. Ist bei mir jedenfalls so. Und wenn man das ganze per Versandhandel macht kann man die Riegel noch zurück schicken wenn's nicht klappt. Das ganze ist nun eine Frage des Geldes, da sich nun 2 oder 4 Module nicht viel nehmen. Bis auch einen geringen Preisunterschied und die Aufrüstbarkeit bei 2GiB Modulen.

Ich werd mir jetzt mal den Link ansehen und ggf. ein Edit anfügen *g*


----------

